# Sunset Strings by Realitone, how I used them for scoring a short movie



## wahey73 (Jul 28, 2022)

It doesn't matter how many string libraries you already have....Sunset Strings might be the string library you are still missing. That feature of the two layers and being able to blend between them simply by touching the mod wheel make them the ideal emotive tool, at least for me 😊


----------



## Mike Greene (Jul 29, 2022)

I love this! This is exactly the intention behind Sunset Strings, and you highlight some great combinations which I had never tried before. (I especially liked Flautando into Broken Clocks.) The interesting thing about that is that in videos I've seen, there are almost always combinations I had never considered, which may seem weird, but it's true. I think the first was Daniel James, where I literally wrote down some of the things he did so I could do them myself.

Don't get me wrong, I didn't mean that as a sales pitch and I'm not trying to make it sound like _"there are so many combinations that you'll always be surprised!"_ It's just that we all gravitate towards certain things (I'm pretty straight, and tend towards things like Sul Tasto into Harmonics), so it's enlightening to see other people's directions, which can be inspiring.

Anyway, great video! I'll add that for anyone watching at the beginning and thinking Sunset has tuning issues, Martin was using an articulation called "Pitch Drift." (No lie, when I heard that, I thought "How did we let those tuning issues get passed us???  )


----------



## gsilbers (Jul 29, 2022)

nice video!


----------



## wahey73 (Jul 31, 2022)

Mike Greene said:


> I love this! This is exactly the intention behind Sunset Strings, and you highlight some great combinations which I had never tried before. (I especially liked Flautando into Broken Clocks.) The interesting thing about that is that in videos I've seen, there are almost always combinations I had never considered, which may seem weird, but it's true.
> 
> Don't get me wrong, I didn't mean that as a sales pitch and I'm not trying to make it sound like _"there are so many combinations that you'll always be surprised!"_
> 
> Anyway, great video! I'll add that for anyone watching at the beginning and thinking Sunset has tuning issues, Martin was using an articulation called "Pitch Drift." (No lie, when I heard that, I thought "How did we let those tuning issues get passed us???  )


Thank you so much Mike, coming from you has very special value for me, very much appreciated! About the sales pitch, may I'm allowed to add something: "COMPOSERS, please don't get this library, leave it to a few of us, thank you" 😊


gsilbers said:


> nice video!


Thank you Guillermo, trying my best to have a good mix between information and entertainment (yes, some people already noticed that I enjoy doing this)


----------



## bvaughn0402 (Jul 31, 2022)

Mike Greene said:


> I love this! This is exactly the intention behind Sunset Strings, and you highlight some great combinations which I had never tried before. (I especially liked Flautando into Broken Clocks.) The interesting thing about that is that in videos I've seen, there are almost always combinations I had never considered, which may seem weird, but it's true. I think the first was Daniel James, where I literally wrote down some of the things he did so I could do them myself.


Do you recall which Daniel James video that was?


----------



## Chromofonic (Aug 10, 2022)

Very nice use of the library. Loved the video.

One of my favorite things about Realitone are the walkthroughs. 
They are laced with humour while demonstrating ingenious scripting processes at work.


----------



## Mike Greene (Aug 10, 2022)

bvaughn0402 said:


> Do you recall which Daniel James video that was?


Oops! I saw this when you posted it, but I was in an airport headed for Montana, and I forgot to answer later. (We went to Glacier Park. What a beautiful place!)

I think this was a video Daniel did not long after the Sunset Strings pre-release. It was one of his Saturday afternoon Twitch videos, and wasn't specifically a Sunset Strings video, but he started playing with Sunset about an hour in. Someone sent me a link at the time, but I don't have it now. (EDIT - I found the link, but it's expired.)

I must say, it was pretty cool, because his impressions seemed positive, so it was very gratifying and meant more to me than than I would have expected. Plus it was fun to see how he used it, which was much different from how I use it.


----------

